# Buckshot chokes



## fredw (Feb 6, 2012)

Tell me what you're shooting.

My Browning Maxus does fairly well with the factory full choke and 3.5 inches of 00 buck.  Before next season, I'd like to play around with some custom chokes and see how much I can improve my pattern/effective range.


----------



## bearcat Z7 (Feb 6, 2012)

try pure gold chokes or a kicks buck kicker


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2012)

fredw said:


> Tell me what you're shooting.
> 
> My Browning Maxus does fairly well with the factory full choke and 3.5 inches of 00 buck.  Before next season, I'd like to play around with some custom chokes and see how much I can improve my pattern/effective range.



My 1187 Supermag shoots the best pattern with an Improved cylinder choke and 3.5 in. 00 Buck. This is what i'm decimating the hog herds with over feeders. i like killing 3-5 with a single shot from 20 yards or so. I tried modified and full but the patterns had a lot of flyers.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 6, 2012)

On my 870, I used IC just because that what my smooth slug barrel was. On drives, I'd just move to buck. That thing would turn on a dime, and point well.

On the 1187, I always did mod, I could switch back and forth for slugs or buck.

At our place, on drives, we were only allowed to use buck. I go quickly back to slugs with no changes for morning and evening hunts.


----------



## asc (Feb 7, 2012)

I put a 21" barrel on my 1100, improved works the best, full put shot everywhere.
Maybe one day I'll find a 1100 in Special Field..


----------



## fredw (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the input.  I ordered a custom choke from Sumtoy this morning.  Stay tuned for some pattern results.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

My 870 Express shoots the best tight pattern with #1, 3 inch magnum buckshot out of a modified choke. Everything and other chokes just spray.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Feb 8, 2012)

My 870 12 ga shoots best with Federal Premium 00 Buck out of a PatternMaster. With that being said, I am having some difficulty finding the old style Federal Premium 00 BUCK ammo......The new Federal 00 BUCK doesnt shoot as tight....


----------



## JpEater (Feb 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My 1187 Supermag shoots the best pattern with an Improved cylinder choke and 3.5 in. 00 Buck. This is what i'm decimating the hog herds with over feeders. i like killing 3-5 with a single shot from 20 yards or so. I tried modified and full but the patterns had a lot of flyers.




If your killing more than one animal at only 20 yards, you don't have a tight pattern.


----------



## JpEater (Feb 8, 2012)

I shoot Winchester 3" #1 Buck through my factory Remington Full choke. It was the best, tightest pattern for my 1187. I have never lost a deer with this gun. The pattern and load has done amazing for quick kills on dog drives. I have killed ten deer with it in the last two years of dog hunting. One of those at 67 yards and one at 62 yards. Both dropped in their tracks.


----------



## haskell (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys know this, for newbies though, tighter is not always better.   Read carefully what these guys do.   Pattern their guns with different loads and different size buckshot.   I have a 28" modified choke on my 870, shoots the newer Federal 00 loads real well.    A lot of our old guys shoot side by sides and the more compulsive actually use different shells in the right and left barrels.   For the more open bore, several use #1 buck with 00 in the tighter side.


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 10, 2012)

yall shoot remington  buckshot out of a full choke,you will throw that other stuff away


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2012)

JpEater said:


> If your killing more than one animal at only 20 yards, you don't have a tight pattern.



Actually, my pattern is roughly a little over 20 inches in circumference. I wait till all the piggy heads are lined up or close together under the feeder before the trigger pull. 
Works for me, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## woody10 (Feb 17, 2012)

buck kicker or pattern master


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 3, 2012)

Remington xtra full in my 870 supermag shooting 3" 00 winchester. Gonna try a standard full choke this fall.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 4, 2012)

Remington 11-87 Premier, 1st issue, loves 3" 00 thru a modified choke tube.


----------



## haskell (Apr 5, 2012)

Any comments on rifled chokes and saboted slugs?   Have not needed that set up, always used 00 buck in a 30" full choke model 12, which was what I had -- and 00 buck was what everyone else used.     Just curious


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 5, 2012)

remington 870 12 ga
3" 00 remington buckshot
puregold .696 turkey choke

this has been my setup for years and i patterned it again this weekend.  at 30 steps, only 6 buckshot hit the target.  i was beyond surprised.  i shot a couple more times and each time, no more than 6 pellets hit the target.  my buddy let me borrow his CompNchoke and it put all 15 pellets in a 12" square at 30 steps.  i guess a choke can wear out or expand over years of use.  not to make excuses, but now i'm really beginning to think that all the deer i missed last season was because of my choke setup.  in the 5 or 6 years i've been using that combination of gun, buckshot, and choke tube, i didn't miss as many deer as i missed last year alone.  things that make you go hmmmm...


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Aug 25, 2012)

When setting up a shotgun for small pellet buckshot ,(#1B through 000B), I reject any gun/choke/load combination that will not keep the entire load  in a 10 inch circle at 25 yards.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 25, 2012)

I will be shooting a dead coyote choke out of a Mossberg 535. I also have a beretta 390 for backup. I don't like a really tight patterned shotgun because I missed a few bucks last year by shooting over them. I'm trying 3.5" 4b out of the Mossberg and 3" 1b in the beretta.


----------



## Nannyman (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys. Its pattern, pattern, pattern. If you change brands, or lot #, or size buck shot. You gotta repattern.
For short barrels a buckshot choke like the Pattern Master or the Pure Gold is needed. For longer barrels, I dont think you need the specialty chokes as the shot has time to settle in.


----------



## StikR (Sep 2, 2012)

the richmond co sheriff's dept is using the new Federal tactical 00 Buckshot with the flight control wad. it'll put all of the pellets in a 12" circle at 25 yds with an 18" open cylinder barrel.  I've heard you can use an improved cyl with this stuff, but anything tighter than than increases the pattern size


----------



## JohnK (Sep 3, 2012)

I shoot 3 1/2 inch #4 buck out of a Mossberg 835 using a factory full choke. Pattern is great to 50 yards, using winchester ammo.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 3, 2012)

Lots of good info here. I think I'll use a full choke out my 870 sp with a 26" barrel shooting 3" remington 00 shells for some early deer hunting. Dave


----------



## B Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Pattern master!  Got them all this one takes the cake by leaps and bounds.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just drove down to comp-n-choke tried out their x-full and the kick's buck kicker, the kicks put 12 of 15 00 3" in a 3x3 at 40 yds and 20 of 24 #1 3", the comp-n-choke x-full put 15 of 15 and 22 of 24, might be too tight but I bought the comp-n-choke. and that was on my Franchi semi auto 28" all winchester shells.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 19, 2012)

can not beleive the lack of response on using #4 buck.....

  3'' 12 ga. full choke... 41 .25cal pellets....no need to worry about a pattern...


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 20, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> can not beleive the lack of response on using #4 buck.....
> 
> 3'' 12 ga. full choke... 41 .25cal pellets....no need to worry about a pattern...



Depends. More and more people are shooting short barrel shotguns and when you do, a choke will make all the difference. I have been shooting one for many years as it is so easy to get in and out of the truck. I have found that different brands, size shot and such make a big difference in pattern and performance. To just say 3" #4 buck and thats it, is not sound advice without  being tested in each gun.
Now I have had people say "I killed a buck at 100yds with #1 buckshot and he dropped right there." They think they have the best set up in the world. Truth is they got lucky. 1 lucky pellet hit the deer in the right place. I prefer my luck to be the number of bucks I shoot at and not the 1 pellet when I do get a shot.
I shoot the best Buckshot money can buy(custom loaded) and if I drop one at 100yds with one shot its luck but I also made my luck with the best load and pattern made. Its super expensive but the best there is. 
Do half the patterning I do and you will see.

John


----------



## firewalker78 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just ordered some more buckshot for this season off of ammo to go. Some Winchester military grade 00 2 3/4 and Rio 2 3/4 00 buck. Looking forward to patterning them in my guns and seeing the results. I do not have a big selection around where I live. Anyone have any experience with these shells??? I normally shoot Remington shells and thats mainly it.


----------



## kodyt07 (Sep 27, 2012)

georgiabuck6 said:


> Just drove down to comp-n-choke tried out their x-full and the kick's buck kicker, the kicks put 12 of 15 00 3" in a 3x3 at 40 yds and 20 of 24 #1 3", the comp-n-choke x-full put 15 of 15 and 22 of 24, might be too tight but I bought the comp-n-choke. and that was on my Franchi semi auto 28" all winchester shells.



I shoot same set up x-full comp-n-choke in a franchi,, im hooked !!! Seems to like the black winchesters the best..


----------



## WFL (Oct 21, 2012)

should see 14 00 in less then 9 to 10 inch at 30 yards.


----------



## 8pointduck (Oct 25, 2012)

fredw said:


> Thanks to everyone for the input.  I ordered a custom choke from Sumtoy this morning.  Stay tuned for some pattern results.



Hmmmm Sumtoy. Do you want to killem or do you want to eatem.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Oct 26, 2012)

I shoot Tri-Ball 3" buckshot from Dixie Slugs ammo co.   With a Briley extended Full (.695") choke, my 870 Express holds sub-5" patterns at 40 yards.  Each pellet weighs 3/4 ounce - the same as 6 00B pellets.


----------



## respro (Oct 28, 2012)

Patterned my benelli SBE II 28 in. barrell. Cylinder couldn't keep all 18 00 buck pellets onthe 24 x 21 inch target. Improved cylinder a little tighter but not by much. Modified was a little too open for 25 yds for me. Improved modified was the winner. All 18 pellets in a circular pattern. 17 of the 18 were in an 8.5 inch circle. The full choke had fliers all over. All patterning was at 25yds with Remington 3.5 inch 00 buck using the factory benelli chokes.


----------



## WFL (Oct 28, 2012)

That Benelli will need something around HM.  It should put 14 to 15 in 10 inch at around 30 with the 00.


----------



## respro (Oct 28, 2012)

WFL said:


> That Benelli will need something around HM.  It should put 14 to 15 in 10 inch at around 30 with the 00.



HM? Excuse my stupidity please.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Oct 28, 2012)

JohnK said:


> I shoot 3 1/2 inch #4 buck out of a Mossberg 835 using a factory full choke. Pattern is great to 50 yards, using winchester ammo.



 What does "Pattern is great to 50 yards" mean?  

At 50 yard a .24" 21 grain pellet may not penetrate to the vitals.


----------



## WFL (Oct 28, 2012)

respro  

Heavy Mod (HM)  or Improved Mod (IM) same thing.  .025 under.  

Now I think a Number 4 at 50 yards is dead all day long.  I would not and dont think you will stand a 100 yards and let someone shoot at you with a number 4.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 28, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> I will be shooting a dead coyote choke out of a Mossberg 535. I also have a beretta 390 for backup. I don't like a really tight patterned shotgun because I missed a few bucks last year by shooting over them. I'm trying 3.5" 4b out of the Mossberg and 3" 1b in the beretta.



I'm getting an 20" pattern at 35 yds with 4b out of the Mossberg. It's perfect for me. Plenty of shot and it sprays.


----------



## powg (Nov 11, 2012)

*my hammer*

7 shot remington 870 express 3'', syn ati tactical pistolgrip buttstock ,had the factory vent rib with  remchokes sent off to polychoke, they cut the barrel and installed the polychoke with comp ....total barrel lenth is 21.5 ...9 settings on choke ...just dial your own pattern to suit your needs . I shoot 3 '' 00 winchesters 18 pellets set between extra full and full ...killed 2 does running wfo  at 40+yrds  with 2 shots  at Portal club last year . first time deer -doggin . Simpleman 30 will  tell you that ( powg )Tex's hammer is one  b.m.f.!!   Imho the polychoke is best all around set-up for anything . Barrel length isnt a issue ,I have used this set-up for cat squirrels,duck hunting ,deer and hogs  and is my primary home/truck  defense gun  .....a  redneck tactical nuclear weapon!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 16, 2013)

.60 caliber buckshot said:


> I shoot Tri-Ball 3" buckshot from Dixie Slugs ammo co.   With a Briley extended Full (.695") choke, my 870 Express holds sub-5" patterns at 40 yards.  Each pellet weighs 3/4 ounce - the same as 6 00B pellets.



DUUUUDE I've been talking about this stuff on this forum.   I wanted to try it this season, but messed around, and didn't get the opportunity.  I can only imagine this round delivers total destruction and nothing less.  Those deer and hogs on their website look like a Bradley hit them with the ol' 20 mike mike. Have you used these on animals?  What has been your experience with them?  I heard that as far as shotguns go, these have some pretty stout kick.  I can't imagine they kick any worse than Winchester Supa X.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 16, 2013)

Excepting the hevishot and tri ball loads from Dixie that I have no experience with.........the best patterning buckshot I've found is Federal 2 3/4  inch, 00 , copper plate shot.  1325. FPS I think. 

 The 2 3/4 inch load has the same amount of powder as the 3 inch load that has 3 more pellets to push. The 2 3/4 load patterns better and offers more down range energy due to the increased velocity over the 3 inch loading. 

I run a .665 out of a 12 gauge. It typically puts all 12 pellets in a 12 to 14 inch circle at 30 yds.  Will penetrate half way thru the vitals @ 50 yds, if it has to bust thru a rib 1 st. Or lay em on the offside rib cage if it threads the ribs on the way in.

Due to lack of penetration found with unplated shot, and/ or smaller buckshot........00 is all I shoot.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 25, 2013)

My best doggin gun ever! A sp10 with a rhino choke and nitro's 000 buck---puts all 14 pellets in a 24" circle at 70 yards.... A true 100yard deer slayer!!!!


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 6, 2013)

i have always shot a 30" full with buckshot and did ok with it till i shot godzilla with it 3 years ago only to lose him 1/2 mile away... biggest buck i ever shot at. he was only 30 yards when i shot at him. he should have dropped. i have dropped 40 deer in that distance range with my buckshot. couldnt believe he ran off... it was heartbreaking. i sold that gun just because i lost that buck and bought a gun with multiple chokes. the vast majority of folks say that a IC - Mod is better than full choke. i tend to agree now...


----------



## glm (Mar 13, 2013)

Out of 2 Rem. 870's 3 inch and one Rem Model 11  2 3/4 inch cylinder bore with Federal Flite Control 00 buck all pattern consistently 10 - 12 inches at 40 yards. Wads sometimes hit target at 40 yards .


----------



## doghunter1024 (Mar 19, 2013)

I use a buckshot choke made by Sumtoy Customs he makes all kinds of chokes and builds guns


----------



## flhunter82 (Apr 3, 2013)

You guys put way too much thought into this. If that buck is busting out of the block at 50 yards you should be able to kill him with just about any combo. If he was farther than that then its your fault for not being on the crossing or having your rifle out. Whats so bad if the buck lives to see another day.


----------



## doghunter1024 (Apr 3, 2013)

nobody dog hunts with a rifle down here bo we all within 50 yards not enough coverage for rifle


----------



## flhunter82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know lots of people that carry a rifle and a shotgun when they dog hunt.


----------



## Nannyman (Apr 11, 2013)

flhunter82 said:


> You guys put way too much thought into this. If that buck is busting out of the block at 50 yards you should be able to kill him with just about any combo. If he was farther than that then its your fault for not being on the crossing or having your rifle out. Whats so bad if the buck lives to see another day.



John
If you shoot a short barrel shotgun, as I do, you better think lots about this. Much harder to get good pattens with the short barrel. Its a trade off for the easy maneuverability
of the shorter barrel. I could use a 30" full choke barrel but I prefer a 21" barrel with the right choke.

John
PS How goes the turkey hunting?


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 11, 2013)

Some of them don't hunt like we do flhunter1982. I'm not a big fan of a shotgun myself, I've missed and wounded more than I've ever killed with it. My FIL and BIL don't carry one and my FIL is a bad son of a gun with a rifle, the buck race is over if it crosses on him.


----------



## flhunter82 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well John doe I got my florida limit on gobblers early, I limited out quick so I could get back to my new love of field trialing fox dogs! Back to the subject at hand. I have killed a deer with a single shot 20 gauge at 50 yards running. That gun had a 24" barrel and I was way to young to pattern or buy varieties of shells. I shot what was given to me. That gun led to the demise of many deer. I don't believe I have ever really patterned with buck shot, I may have took out a few stop signs when I was younger! But I have only ever missed 2 with a scatter gun. I really like my ruger .44 auto carbine the best for any of it though.


----------



## billy62green (Sep 7, 2013)

I am finding out that in nearly every case of patterning I try with various pellet sizes of buckshot, that the 2 3/4" are patterning better than 3". My understanding is that the 2 3/4" have  more velocity to them than 3", is that true? Do ya'll think then that the better pattern and higher velocity offset throwing fewer pellets at a deer? Or, are having more pellets in the air a good thing that trumps the other?


----------



## one hogman (Sep 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Actually, my pattern is roughly a little over 20 inches in circumference. I wait till all the piggy heads are lined up or close together under the feeder before the trigger pull.
> Works for me, but your mileage may vary.



Just saw this Old Thread But I Bet That is a lot of funAnd work after the smoke clears.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 10, 2013)

Most have similar velocities. Length of shell matters little. Now there is a Win buckshot load that is very heavy but very slow compared to most. I know some guys who shoot them.
The key is good patterns. If you get a shell that pattens poorly then any kill is just another round of dumb luck. I like luck but I like preparation to go along with my luck.

Now I have had this dicussion with turkey hunters also.
Many say I cant afford to pattern or to shoot "This or That" shell.
It dont fly folks. If you cant afford to pattern or shoot "This or That" shell, you cant afford to hunt period. The $10 between say Corelokts and Hornady's lets say is so minor that if thats your situation you need to stay home cause you cant afford to hunt.
Take the time. You should always send your very best.


----------



## billy62green (Sep 25, 2013)

Been doing some patterning recently with Remington #4 Buckshot in 2 3/4" (27 pellets) and 3" (41 pellets). At just over 30 yards, I'm consistently getting with the 2 3/4" around 19-20 pellets into a 9 inch circle (drawn on a piece of cardboard) and with the 3" around 22 into the circle. With both, most of the remaining pellets are scattered just outside the circle within 4 -6 inches. I was amazed to be getting almost as many hits in the circle with the shell that had only 27 pellets as the one throwing 41 at it. I'm thinking I might be better off, using the 2 3/4", since I'm getting nearly just as many hits in the 9" area, and the shells have a velocity of 1325 while the 3" velocity is 1225. Surely that extra 100 in velocity would add something to the range and penetration.


----------



## billy62green (Sep 25, 2013)

billy62green said:


> Been doing some patterning recently with Remington #4 Buckshot in 2 3/4" (27 pellets) and 3" (41 pellets). At just over 30 yards, I'm consistently getting with the 2 3/4" around 19-20 pellets into a 9 inch circle (drawn on a piece of cardboard) and with the 3" around 22 into the circle. With both, most of the remaining pellets are scattered just outside the circle within 4 -6 inches. I was amazed to be getting almost as many hits in the circle with the shell that had only 27 pellets as the one throwing 41 at it. I'm thinking I might be better off, using the 2 3/4", since I'm getting nearly just as many hits in the 9" area, and the shells have a velocity of 1325 while the 3" velocity is 1225. Surely that extra 100 in velocity would add something to the range and penetration.



Meaning to stay on topic, I wanted to ask, would something like a Carlson Coyote choke improve on this any?


----------



## Ff2012 (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought some #4 hornady varmint versa tite wad . We'll see how they pattern. I got a 12 g mossberg 500a and a x-full turkey choke


----------



## Nannyman (Oct 2, 2013)

The Coyote choke may indeed help you. The key to chokes for buckshot is barrel length. Long barrels don't need as much choke work as short barrels. I like my short guns so I have patterned a bunch. 

I would not run buckshot thru a turkey choke. It will probably blow up the pattern. Too tight for those larger pellets.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 2, 2013)

A carlson's coyote choke helped me. I was too cheap for a buck kicker


----------



## manok (Oct 2, 2013)

Nannyman, I purchased an inexpensive Remington choke.

SUPER FULL /HEVI SHOT /STEEL OR LEAD SHOT, is the inscription on the choke.

? would this choke be something I might use / consider with a Rem 870 Express Magnum 28'' barrel ?


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 4, 2013)

Absolutely, I've shot that rem choke for 20 years and tried a lot of others. That combo will get the job done period


----------



## outside13 (Oct 28, 2013)

What I've found with my gun, 26" w/pure gold (.696) w/3" 000 plated buck, will put all pellets in 20" circle at 40 yds, kick's buckkicker x-full with 2 3/4 or 3" 00, reg. or plated, does'nt seem to make any difference, all pellets in 25" circle at 40 yds. Lately after listening to waterfowl shooters in my area, that shoot the new loads with the new wad systems for better patterning, I've now have tried my trulock skeet2 w/hornady and fed premium 2 3/4 00, it will shoot the same as my pure gold or better, my now load of choice when you can find them. So from my test I've determined that for my gun with buckshot or steel for waterfowl, shooting loads with a wad designed for tighter patterns, go with less contriction, probably no tighter than mod., anything tighter seems to blow up the pattern to much.


----------

